# Dance played as a dance (John Williams)



## sah

I prefer the way Williams plays this piece to the "classical approach". What about you?


----------



## Ukko

It's better, but - if you can believe a Vermont hillbilly is saying this - no professional guitarist, certainly not one with Williams' skills, can play Flamenco 'properly'; it's not rough enough, so not stirring enough.


----------

